# Epic Meal Time



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

well theyve been up for a while now
just spreading the love

these people are crazy

Fast Food Sushi





Breakfast of Booze





TurBaconEpic Thanksgiving





more on their channel


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The fast food sushi made my arteries constrict in pain.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol that is so funny thanks!


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

They are Canadian as well!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Now I'm HUNGRY!!!!

yummmmmmm


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

That is messed up. Yah flavorful as heck to the point that you can almost taste it while watching but also inflicting gag reflex over the cal and oil count.  O___o;; So every Tuesday apparently is when they do this. Hmm... hope thier health insurance company is not watching. >__<;;


----------

